# 1998 Almera from England



## Almera_Gti1998 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hello all,
Here are some pics of my motor. Not sure if you see too many of them over there in the states.

Its got the SR20DE engine. Last rolling road had it about 155bhp.
Done a little to it, loads more to come though. Mods as follows:

Hotshot Header, with GTiR Scorpion decat pipe, Powerflow mid section ( with out silencer) and Scorpion back box.
Custom Air Filter
EcoTek Valve
Lowered -40mm
17" Team Dynamics Pro Race 1s in white (just taken off to get one refurbed and to sell )
Custom grill 
Clear side repeaters and deglobed front indicators
De-locked
A few other little bits sprayed up in blue to match the car.

Mods to come:
18" 5-spokes
Coilovers to lower 70mm
Autech Rear spoiler
Custom Evo VI style front bumper

And eventually if i ever get enough cash, an SR20DET lump to go in it.









































































Got old pictures on car domain ( does need updating though ):

Cardomain 

Cheers.


----------



## SentraFourplay (May 11, 2004)

very clean, great color and wheels look awesome.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

:thumbup: sweet car.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

must have caaaaaaar ....

drooooooolllll..

:thumbup:


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

OmegaManEX said:


> must have caaaaaaar ....
> 
> drooooooolllll..
> 
> :thumbup:


i will agree with the drooooooollll.............. wow... nice


----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

NICE CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY FOR IT?


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

very nice, I wish we had those here in the states.


----------



## Almera_Gti1998 (Feb 22, 2004)

Cheers for feedback guys! Much appreciated.

I've had the car nearly 3yrs now. The longest i've ever had a car - usually i'd go through one in a about 10 months as i wanted better.
For the money they are a excellent buy, considering the Phase 2s all come fully loaded with electric everything, including a Sunroof and Aircon.
Got it in September 2001 and i paid £6500 for it. The book value was about £5500, but i couldn't find one in this colour with the bodykit, so i ended up paying over the odds for it.
The book value for it now is about £2500, but in reality i'd get about £3500 for it i think, as you dont see too many in this colour - most are black or red.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

beautiful


----------



## cdapimp691 (Sep 10, 2004)

looks a little like a 92-95 civic hatch from some angles


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Beautiful car. I've got a question for you..Is it a factory front bumper, grill, headlights and corner lights?? 

thanks

MAx


----------

